# Do you lube your ARs?



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Like this? He saves $$$ making the homebrew but probably spends more $$$ for cleaning up the mess.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i use lube sometimes but not on guns. lol.
jack


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

My buddy (SOT07/02 holder) built a post sample full auto AR platform a few years back and couldn't get it to cycle more than 3-4 rounds due to all parts being new with no lube... of course we had nothing with us so we pulled the dip stick out of his duramax and managed to get a few drops of oil on the bolt carrier. It ran great after that 

Anymore I spray most stuff with a healthy dose of ballistol, and wipe the excess off with a paper towel. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

ballistol


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

yeah I runem' Wet, but dry or wet they run, if not I sell them


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I pour some bourbon on mine and let em rip.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like jack2 just uses spit. Which works if you can, spit.

I store mine wet but how wet is too wet? 
No spooge out the muzzle stored that side down?


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Rem-DriLube


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

22 minutes and in the first 7 seconds he says it a 2 part video! just to I assume mix motor oil? Not gonna watch.

I use Rem oil.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Is this guy serious? Why is he using so much lube, seems a bit ridiculous to me. Besides that, if you do plan on using motor oil and grease, need to make sure it is extremely high temp or it will burn right off if you are shooting a bunch of drills that require a high rate of fire. I will stick with CLP, and only a few drops here and there.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I thought about trying this.









Firearm Cleaner and Protectant


Shop Firearm Cleaner and Protectant at AMSOIL. Find premium synthetic oil, filters and more online. Fast, free shipping available.




www.amsoil.com













100% Synthetic Firearm Lubricant and Protectant


Shop 100% Synthetic Firearm Lubricant and Protectant at AMSOIL. Find premium synthetic oil, filters and more online. Fast, free shipping available.




www.amsoil.com


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Comprehensive Corrosion Test: 46 Products Compared | Day At The Range







www.dayattherange.com





Interesting evaluation of gun lubes


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ask any vet who was in the military and in Vietnam when the Army transitioned from M14s to M16s ( ARs) if you should lube your AR. LSA was invented for the AR platform .


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

BALLISTOL!!! I put that shit on everything.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

If I run out of CLP, I would use this before mixing up the bullshit cocktail from the video the OP posted,


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I use a tiny bit of a grease called RIG.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Liberal Tears gun oil😀









LIBERAL TEARS GUN OIL AND LIBERAL PENETRATOR BUNDLE


Get them both and SAVE 25%




shop.tacticalshit.com


----------

